# EPG laid over full size pic "bug" (P284)



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

I've only seen this once, but DH said he's seen it once before. Since my 811 is still on P284, I'm hoping this is mostly irrelevent. :sure:

First let me say a soft reboot fixed it.  When we hit Guide, the EPG came up right over the whole picture, which was still full-screen. The pic didn't go into its PIP corner. You guys know I leave my 811 on 480p. We changed to one of the HD channels and switched to 1080i, and same thing. The guide was right over the full pic. I don't know what was done prior to this that might have triggered it. A side effect of this was that we could not toggle between HD: Normal, Stretch, Gray Bars, etc.

Like I said, soft reboot cleared it right up. Just one of things that makes you go "Hmmm...."  :whatdidid

I wondered if anyone had seen it before.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Laverne said:


> I've only seen this once, but DH said he's seen it once before. Since my 811 is still on P284, I'm hoping this is mostly irrelevent. :sure:
> 
> First let me say a soft reboot fixed it.  When we hit Guide, the EPG came up right over the whole picture, which was still full-screen. The pic didn't go into its PIP corner. You guys know I leave my 811 on 480p. We changed to one of the HD channels and switched to 1080i, and same thing. The guide was right over the full pic. I don't know what was done prior to this that might have triggered it. A side effect of this was that we could not toggle between HD: Normal, Stretch, Gray Bars, etc.
> 
> ...


I haven't seen this on my 811 but the symptoms you describe are very similar to what happens with the 921 when stopping a DVR event as the picture fills the entire screen rather than the picture box in the upper corner.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

you know this is a setting and not a bug per say..

Did you even check the setting first?

It probably just got switched to full guide and not partial guide with video like you want it.


----------



## bavaria72 (Jun 10, 2004)

Interesting Laverne. I'm on 287 and can not reproduce your issue. In fact the only issue I have with 287 is that the Old Voom channels occasionally will not lock DD in and I have to change channels for it to lock in.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

BFG said:


> you know this is a setting and not a bug per say..
> 
> Did you even check the setting first?
> 
> It probably just got switched to full guide and not partial guide with video like you want it.


We never change the setting. The PIP hole was there, but the whole EPG was over the full pic. And there was still sound. You know, with the full EPG there is no sound. The whole pic and sound were still going regularly in the background.

I am not terribly concerned about it as I only saw it once, but I just thought it was interesting.


----------



## tonyp56 (Apr 26, 2004)

I've seen this on my 811 and both of my 301's. Because a soft reboot fixes, I'd say it is just some kind of memory glitch! I wouldn't be concerned about it, unless it starts doing it daily or something.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I can get this with my 921. I believe I have seen it on my 811, but can't recall when it has been so long and it is so infrequent. Closing the EPG and bringing it back did not restore the PIP window?

BFG I think you missed what Laveren was describing...


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Ron Barry said:


> Closing the EPG and bringing it back did not restore the PIP window?


No, the only thing that fixed it was the soft reboot. (Of course, I didn't have to try the hard reboot. )

I just thought it was interesting... 

Since then I've noticed that when I have the EPG up, then hit Cancel to remove the EPG, RIGHT before the EPG goes away, the picture returns to full-screen behind it (the EPG), and then it (the EPG) disappears and I'm of course left with the picture.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Well, it happened again. This time it was just a wee bit annoying. :sure: 

Still not terribly irritating, all things considered.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

If it's any consolation Laverne I have seen this more than once. Completely random I have not figured out a trigger for it yet. I have always been able to recover by simply hitting power on remote and then back in. Of course YMMV.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Something to try next time there laverne.. Would be nice to see if placing the unit in standby and then back on using the remote restores things back to normal. Odd.. whenI have add it, just getting out of the EPG and back in did the trick.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Sounds like a bug that needs repair at least for aesthetic value if nothing else.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Well, just to continue this little discussion, a "funny" thing happened this morning, _almost the reverse_. My son was watching Spongebob, pulled up the guide, and then when exiting the guide the picture stayed in the PIP spot. :eek2: I tried another channel, pulling up the guide again, pulling up the menu. Nothing helped.  The EPG and Menu were normal, but the picture stayed one-quarter size.

Again a soft reboot fixed.  But does this mean that my happy days with my near-perfect 811 are coming to an end?? 

I don't have any Favorites saved, and no particular channels locked. Just movies with an N or SC rating, and PPV and Adult channels, but those are of course all groups. Not sure if that matters, but just to say that I don't have a bunch of complicated settings programmed into my box.

I haven't done a hard reboot in I don't know how long. Maybe I will a couple times and see if it doesn't reset me to trouble-free-ness for another while yet. 

But no time now. Gotta go to a company picnic today. (Can't believe I'm saying this, hope it doesn't rain. Well, it can rain here, cuz the place is probably 60 miles away. )


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Laverne said:


> Well, just to continue this little discussion, a "funny" thing happened this morning, _almost the reverse_. My son was watching Spongebob, pulled up the guide, and then when exiting the guide the picture stayed in the PIP spot. :eek2: I tried another channel, pulling up the guide again, pulling up the menu. Nothing helped.  The EPG and Menu were normal, but the picture stayed one-quarter size.
> 
> Again a soft reboot fixed.  But does this mean that my happy days with my near-perfect 811 are coming to an end??
> 
> ...


Sounds like a Factory Default and power cord reboot are in order.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I would start with hard reboot. Maybe a chip has gotten into a funky state and a hard reboot is a bit more on the scale of drastic . I assume you are using the 811 remote. I use a universal so that might add to the triggering equation.


----------



## tonyp56 (Apr 26, 2004)

Un-hook your 811, throw it into some water, then re-attach all cables and cross your fingers!   (yes, I am joking, DON'T do that)


----------

